
Ask HN: Pay per Use Pricing - rprameshwor
I am making an application for one of my clients. Its a web based tool which helps my client achieve within a few minutes, something that would take them around a day if done manually.
Client has proposed to pay for the development cost, anything after that would be on a per-usage basis.<p>How do i come up with an appropriate price range for my application usage ?
======
sharemywin
is it something other companies can use?

~~~
rprameshwor
Yes it is.

